# Curry Comb?



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jun 19, 2011)

I am leasing a cow,  and I was wondering.... Can you use a curry comb on a goat? You need it for showing cows, and it would be great if I could use it on the goats too!!! It seems like I have so many brushes now (A hard brush, soft brush, a tail brush, and sooner or later a wash comb AND  maybe a curry comb... )


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 19, 2011)

I use one on the horses and the goats.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jun 19, 2011)

Does it make them nice and smooth? Is it easy to use? Is there a learning curve? Thanks!!!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jun 19, 2011)

I know one thing it does.  Makes them fall in love with you.

My Maggie hated me until I started brushing her.  When we had to trim her feet and cut her hair we put her in the milking stand and I brushed like mad while my DH did the clipping and trimming.

I use a hard bristle brush with plastic nubs on the ends.  It must feel really good, because Maggie holds still only for that.  She is such a contrary goat because she was raised alone.  Plus she has horns, none of the others do.

DonnaBelle


----------



## currycomb (Jun 19, 2011)

the kind of curry comb you will need to carry for your cow in showing, is pretty useless for goats or horses. the goats will like a rubber curry with knobbies all over, as will the cow and horses.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Jun 19, 2011)

DonnaBelle: My goat LOVES when I brush her too, and that was with the hard brush.. I can't wait until she gets a taste of the soft brush  I think the cow will like getting brushed with it too 

currycomb: I'll see what the feedstore has.... If it has th knobby one I  might get it just so I can use it on both, and when showing it can at least look like I know what I'm doing


----------



## LadyIsabelle2011 (Jun 21, 2011)

My goat Isabelle loves being brushed, she just stands there with her eyes closed soaking up the love and attention  I usually use a hard bristle brush but recently purchased a curry comb on a whim...haven't had a chance to use it on her yet but I am sure she's gonna love it


----------

